# Bad handler, bad handler.



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it.... I thought only I did stuff like that ..LOL!
Glad to hear she was more focused for you!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like she did a really Great job, like you said...considering she had never been through a set of 12 before!! That is wonderful, bet she has that down "pat" before you know it! If her attention, and wanting to work were there, she will do it perfectly in no time at all!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The nice thing is that it's FINALLY there. Last year she'd do something, get her ball and take off and do her own thing. Or jump on me to get the ball thrown. Or go see if there was another ball in the universe she could find. Or heck, go find some ducks in the water. Anything but work FOR me.

Now, I toss her the ball and she comes to me with it to party more. I don't toss it, she offers something else. When she puts it together and starts running I'm dead meat but I will try not to complain. Her 'grandma' is also happy with how good she's looking, solid topline and angles, not a ton of bone but she is a field dog at heart so....

Lana


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

That's great that Storee is attentive to you. I have to be careful with Roxy not to change my body language while she is weaving, otherwise she bails out early. She was pretty wild during her first agility class this season in a new arena, but she stayed with me last week.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So you're saying there is still hope for me and Flip in the future? LOL


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Where do you do your agility practice?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's amazing what we expect of our dogs! Sounds like she did a good job REGARDLESS of her handler


----------

